# Amplificador para de señales para celular en lugares cerrados



## indianayhr (Mar 31, 2010)

hola necesito  la ayuda para  hacer un amplificador de señal para celular  es q*UE* vivo en un lugar netamente cerrado la señal es pobre por estar cubierto de edificios. y mi celular no capta  la señal es sumamente pobre  necesito su ayuda no se si  tendran un  algo para amplificar la señal.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 31, 2010)

tienes alguna idea del tipo de señales que maneja un celular, o ya tienes algo pensado?


----------



## indianayhr (Abr 1, 2010)

la verdad no tengo idea las señales son para claro y movistar en Perú , pero nose  q tipo de señal son me pueden ayudar......


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2010)

En la época de los analógicos (zapatófonos) había unas antenitas para automóviles sin electrónica, era una antenita que terminaba en una bobinita y con una base autoadhesiva que se pegaba a la luneta.

Se le había recomendado a amigos y les había funcionado.

Otra opción es preguntarle a los vecinos cuales son las marcas y modelos que tienen mejor señal.

Y la mejor opción es reclamarle a la empresa, si es servicio prepago de tarjeta pueden hacerse los tontos , pero si es de abono mensual, *no pueden hacerse los tontos si no tenes señal en tu propia casa o en el trabajo y deben resolverlo*.

Claro no había podido resolverselo a un amigo y le bonificaron el 50% del abono  .

A reclamar ! ! ! Si Ud. paga un servicio , pués que se lo presten como corresponde !

Saludos.


----------



## indianayhr (Abr 1, 2010)

gracias por tu aporte man , lo intentare pero había escuchado q venden un dispositivo q es amplificador de señales para  celulares q  funcionaba hasta en el sótano,  pero quiero fabricarme el mio por q la verdad ta un poco carito.


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 1, 2010)

creeme que en la actualidad es inutil tenerle cariño a un equipo celular, me dedico a su reparacion y cad vez es menos posible y la calidad de su construccion va decayendo, antes se usaba una estampita con un dibujo en tinta conductora que servia de director para la señal, pero actualmente la antena de los celulares se encuentra en lugares caprichosos.
  para ayudar a la señal se puede intentar modificar la antena pero amplificarla es muy dificil ya que hacer un circuito de rf a esas frecuencias requiere de mucha experiencia en el area


----------



## pool27 (Sep 29, 2011)

si yo tambien tengo el mismo problema, donde trabajo tampoco tengo señal, hay unas antenenas  que vienen como si fueran una calcamonia,esta en mercado libre ,tengo ganas de comprar una no se si funcionaran,alguien la a probado?- saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2011)

Le podés hacer un reclamo por escrito a la companía que te presta el servicio , más todavía si pagás abono


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 29, 2011)

esas antenas de alcomania, son utiles solo para telefonos cuya antena esta en la parte superior del equipo si no no sirven, aunque de todas maneras su ayuda es minima


----------



## pool27 (Sep 29, 2011)

gracias por responder, lo que pasa es que lo tengo a tarjeta por eso no me van a dar importancia ,es por lo mismo que estoy buscando otra alternativa para aumentar la ganancia de antena .- saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 29, 2011)

en ese caso puedes adquirir el equipo 1208 de nokia he notado que tiene una mejor respuesta en señal, solo que no es lo mas novedoso, 
ahora que si el problema no es solo tuyo sino de la sona en la que vives, habla de todos modos con tu proveedor de servicio aver si se puede resolver eso


----------

